# Self Adhesive Roof Repair For Rolled Up Awning Protection?



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've searched unsuccessfully for a product that is made to protect the rolled up portion of the awning that's exposed to the elements. I've found a few items like PVC shells online that install over the awning, but not crazy about them.

Recently I started looking at the self adhesive roof repair products, like Sticknbond repair tape, Cofair Quick Roof Ultra Bond and Dicor Sealing Tape. Each looks like it could do the job of sealing the minor cracks that have developed as a result of exposure to the elements as well as preventing further degradation.

Has anyone ever used these products for awning repair? I'm hoping to avoid as many stupid mistakes as I can, hopefully I can get some feedback to help me decide what I'd like to do.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This topic is also in the Maintenance forum. Which would you prefer it to stay in? It is best to have just one open thread on the same topic.


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> This topic is also in the Maintenance forum. Which would you prefer it to stay in? It is best to have just one open thread on the same topic.


Andy - if we could leave it in the Modification forum it might get more response, I decided to cross post since there wasn't much feedback in the maintenance forum. Sorry for any errors on my part.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't forget this time of year site traffic drops significantly, maybe to as low as 20% of what it sees in May and June.

If a topic does not see much action just be patient and try again later. Also the forums are more for organization and does not really limit their exposure to the membership.


----------



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure if this would be an option for you, but the guy on the commercial for this spray sure seems to like it. It looks like it's just a thin version of truck bed liner that can be sprayed fron a can. Actual bed liner seems pretty much bombproof so this may work for your awning, the website even lists awning repair on it. It comes in white too so it would blend in with most awnings pretty well. I've never used it but I just thought I'd pass it along. If you try it and it works let us know because I'm sure there are others on the site that would be interested.
Good Luck.
Cody

http://www.flexsealspraycan.com/


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I apply a UV inhibitor to the roof of the trailer and that part of the awning at least once a year. I've been doing that for 7 years and so far no cracks in the awing material.


----------



## jim & toni (Dec 18, 2012)

MJRey said:


> I apply a UV inhibitor to the roof of the trailer and that part of the awning at least once a year. I've been doing that for 7 years and so far no cracks in the awing material.


What UV inhibitor do you use?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

jim & toni said:


> I apply a UV inhibitor to the roof of the trailer and that part of the awning at least once a year. I've been doing that for 7 years and so far no cracks in the awing material.


What UV inhibitor do you use?
[/quote]

I use 303 Aerospace Protectant. You can pick it up at a variety of place such as Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/303-Products-Aerospace-Protectant/dp/B004HHSGS0), WalMart or Camping World. I use it on the tires and a variety of other things that are susceptible to UV damage.


----------

